# ممكن طريقة نقل مكيف سبليت من مكان الى اخر دون الحاجة...........



## laifabrahim (18 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم.......................
ممكن طريقة نقل مكيف سبليت من مكان الى اخر دون الحاجة 
الى شحنه بالغاز مرة اخرى 
اي الحفاظ على غازه الاصلي
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (18 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم يمكن عمل ذالك عن طريق عمليه تحبيس الغاز اتتبع مايلي 
1في الوحده الخارجيه في خط الطر دوالسحب ستجد صامولتين احضرمفتاح وفك الصامولتان 
2احضر مفتا ح (النكي) او مفتاح امريكي 
3شغل المكييف 
4عن طريق مفتاح الانكي (اغلق خط الطر) بيسحب خط الطرد جميع الغاز في( الوحده الخارجيه) 
5اقفل بمفتاح الانكي ( خط السحب) 
6كده العمليه تمت بسلام حيث جميع الغاز اصبح موجودفي الوحده الخارجيه ويمكنك نقله حيث ارت ملاحظه المكييف الجدييد يكون فيه غازفي الوحده الخارجييه وبعد تركيب المكييف يتم فتح خط الطرد مع السحب كي يعمل المكييف بنفس الغاز الموجودبه من الشركه المنتجه للمكييف


----------



## laifabrahim (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
لكن ماهي المدة التي انتظرها
وهل يكون في وضع التشغيل او التدفئة
+ شرح مفصل اكثر بارك الله فيكم..........................


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 يوليو 2011)

laifabrahim قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم
> لكن ماهي المدة التي انتظرها
> وهل يكون في وضع التشغيل او التدفئة
> + شرح مفصل اكثر بارك الله فيكم..........................


اخي الكريم حوالي دقيقتان كفايه طبعن لازم يكون في وضع التشغيل تفصيل اكثر 
انا بقفل خط الطرد لمن اشغل المكييف خط الطرد مقفول حيقوم خط السحب (بسحب جميع الغاز في الكمبرسر ) طبعن انته قافل خط الطرد فبتالي( حينحجز الغاز في الكمبرسر) ومش حيمشي يكمل الدوره لاني اغلقت خط الطرد بعد كده (حتقفل خط السحب عشان يظل الغاز محجوز في الوحده الخارجييه ) اسم العمليه دي (عمليه تحبيس الغاز)
بعدكده حتطفي المكييف عادي وتعمل الي عايزو تنظف او تغير مكانه وبعد ما تخلص مثال ركبتو في مكان ثاني بعد توصيل الكهرباء وتركيب النحاسات اومواسير خط الطرد وي السحب 
حتقوم بفتح (خط السحب مع خط الطرد) وتشغل المكييف عادي اتمنا اكون وصلت المعلومه واي استفسار انا جاهز بعون الله​


----------



## baraa harith (20 يوليو 2011)

شرح وافي جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يوليو 2011)

الشرح بالتفصيل موجود فى موضوع سابق على الرابط التالى

و ان كان الاخوة ماشاء الله قالو ما فيه الكفاية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112952.html#post925735




[/URL]​


----------



## laifabrahim (21 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## نبيل نجم عبود (9 أبريل 2013)

1- قم باحظار النكي حسب القياس 2- قم بغلق خط الطرد 3- احضر مقياس الضغط واربطه على صمام السحب 4- شغل الوحدة على التبريد 5- اقرء قياس الضغط حتى يصل الى PSi 2 قم بإغلاق صمام السحب واطفئ الوحدة 7- قم بفتح مواسير الغاز والوصلات الكهربائية واكمل فتح الوحدةالداخلية


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (9 أبريل 2013)

وبتوع التكييف يروحو يدور لهم شغل ثاني واﻻ ايه يا قدعان


----------

